# We made the local news today!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

One of our local tv news stations did a live interview with hubby in our yard today


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

WoooooHooooooooo way to go.. you going to tape it when it airs?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It aired live. But the station should rerun it tonight. We're trying to catch it. I'm guessing it'll be on at 10 (fingers crossed).


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

too cool!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Does the station have a website where you can watch previously aired segments?


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool! Tape it and youtube it 4 us! Great pics!
:zombie:


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Did your husband plead for your missing rodent?
:zombie:


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Better buy more candy!!!!! you'll get a TON of kids now.

Love the shirt the newcaster is wearing! Talk about your test pattern!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is so cool. Your place looks scary in the daylight too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Shakes said:


> Cool! Tape it and youtube it 4 us! Great pics!
> :zombie:


Ditto this.

We wanna see, too.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

EvilQueen1298 said:


> Better buy more candy!!!!! you'll get a TON of kids now.
> 
> Love the shirt the newcaster is wearing! Talk about your test pattern!


test pattern i though she was dressed for halloween


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Kewl!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I got it on vhs. Now I have to figure how to xfer it into a media file...I wonder if kinkos does that.

No, the news stations website didn't put it up and when we asked, they said that the people that does their transfers charge about $40 but do a horrible job.


----------

